
Alabama governor: Non-Christians are 'not my brother' - mcantor
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-alabama-governor-20110119,0,4351953.story
======
baltcode
Though to be fair, as long as he isn't discriminating among people as
Governor, he is free to preach and display a sense of any community he wants
at Church. What is more troubling is the sort of de-facto discrimination that
Glenn Greenwald and Seymour Hersh, among others have been talking about.

